# Tampa area guy here...ex-Texan



## Reelluvin (Jul 3, 2015)

Is there such a thing as an ex-Texan? NOPE. I used to live near Dallas but I moved to the Tampa Bay Area about 6 years ago. I miss many things about Texas, but it's hard to beat the water and fishing here. Luckily 2 of my kids still live there so I get back to TX a lot. I grew up in MD so I also fished the Chesapeake Bay quite a bit when I was younger.

I recently ordered a Hog Island SW16 for flats fishing near my house, hopefully I will take delivery before xmas. I also own a Tidewater 230LXF and run the tidewater owners forum.

You guys have a good informative forum here. Hopefully I will be able to contribute more once I take delivery of the HI and get her set up.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome to the madness.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Deer Park, TX.


----------



## Reelluvin (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What area in Tampa do you live and fish?


----------



## Reelluvin (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm up in Hudson Beach.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Reelluvin said:


> I'm up in Hudson Beach.


stay in the channel....


----------



## Reelluvin (Jul 3, 2015)

The channel is always fun at low tide especially when the Shrimpers are coming out in the evening. Luckily my Tidewater has a pretty shallow draft. The main problem is just how narrow it is. Luckily it's not that busy most days.

I sold my Tracker hull a few days ago. It's been a LONG wait for the Hog Island SW16, but it's supposed to be delivered next week. We are installing a dock blocks drive on dock for it. It's good we decided to go that route instead of trailering because our local ramp is closed for renovations until the end of May. I plan to mount my 15hp that I had on the tracker plus convert my stern mount TM to a bow mount. I will upgrade to a 25hp at some point in the future. Can't wait!


----------

